

The RADStack: Open Source Lambda Architecture for Interactive Analytics [pdf] - infie
http://static.druid.io/docs/radstack.pdf

======
testing22
I'm going to just throw this out here because Druid deserves some love. This
may be slightly off topic, but whatever.

I've been working with Druid for over a year now with around five months being
in production. The stack plays nicely with Puppet and the APIs are very
straight forward.

What really sold me were two things: 1) the ability to have a self hosted ad
hoc analytics backend that's on par with SaaS solutions and never have to
worry about any aspect of it. I'm a programmer after all... 2) being able to
"reindex" or "reaggregate" periods of time very easily using hadoop.

The entire community behind Druid, especially cheddar, deserves a crate of
beer :) You've all made my life so much easier.

------
fangjin
Here's a direct link to view the paper online in case people don't want to
download it:
[http://static.druid.io/docs/radstack.pdf](http://static.druid.io/docs/radstack.pdf)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We updated the link.

